
 WF2: That’s All, Folks - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/02/07/WF-All-Done
======
ynniv
What a useless article title. Unfortunately, the article behind it also isn't
particularly worthwhile.

TL;DR: Someone[1] who did great work[2] on a parallel benchmark[3] was
recognized as being good by tbray, who told a Google recruiter to favor them.
Said engineer now works at Google.

Unless you are trying to score a gig at the Goog, just skip to [2].

[1|<http://www.1024cores.net/home/about-me>]

[2|[http://www.1024cores.net/home/scalable-architecture/wide-
fin...](http://www.1024cores.net/home/scalable-architecture/wide-finder-2)]

[3|<http://wikis.sun.com/display/WideFinder/The+Benchmark>]

~~~
pasbesoin
Actually, this is a wrap up post to an entire intermittent series on parallel
processing. Bray links to a page summarizing the series, near the top.

He's writing to a pre-existing audience. If you don't already know, or look
into, the context, then no, it won't be of much value.

